# Swollen eye/lid



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Puppy woke up yesterday and his eye was swollen, or the lid was swollen..anyway it was just about shut. I felt around and didn't feel anything. It did not seem to bother him one bit. He was eating normal and running around and such. The night before he took a bit of a tumble so I figured he whacked himself. By the end of the day his eye was fine. 

Today we get up and the OTHER EYE is swollen the same way the left eye was the day prior! He slept in two different spots each night...one night downstairs in the crate, last night upstairs with me in the crate. Again, it doesn't seem to bother him and it seems to be getting better as the morning goes on. Just really weird. Thoughts? :help:

EDIT to add: there is/was no discharge from either eye. No visible irritation or feeling of bumps or anything.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I know you probably don't want to hear this answer, but I would take him to the vet.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmmm, could be a allergic reaction, bite comes to mind. But I don't know. If trauma from a fall caused this, ER vet. But it sounds like he is running around fine.

I would apply a warm compress, give Benadryl.

Benadryl Dosage For Dogs Chart | Chart For Dosing Benadryl For Dogs

But anything to with the eyes IMO needs to be seen by a vet. It's Sunday...if the eyes are still swollen tomorrow get a vet appt.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> I know you probably don't want to hear this answer, but I would take him to the vet.


yeah...that is what is going to happen... calling first thing tomorrow.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just got back from the vet with mine because her eye was swollen. They checked for a scratch with the dye and it wasn't scratched. Mine has allergies and they prescribed drops. They don't like keeping them on the drops, so he recommended up to 2 benadryl twice a day to "maintain" the allergies. I wasn't going to wait to take her to the regular vet(could have been at least two days), that is her eyes and I won't take a chance with them.


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the eye. Yesterday it was the other one that was just the same. As the day went on it got better...and today is fine. He seems normal otherwise. I'm keeping him crated today, less a small trip we are making, but no running around or anything. 

I thought it might be a bug bite. Last night he slept upstairs with me...the night before when the other eye was swollen he was downstairs. He was sort of romping around last night a little in bed. I didn't think much of it, but maybe something was bothering him and biting him. Aww...my poor boy! 

I just remembered this and thought about it yesterday....his ear is more floppy than normal-it is not up, but not that floppy. I was wondering if it might be some sort of sinus issue....an infection that might effect his ear as well-I dunno. Vet trip for sure :-/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Roemly's Mama said:


> Here is the eye. Yesterday it was the other one that was just the same. As the day went on it got better...and today is fine. He seems normal otherwise. I'm keeping him crated today, less a small trip we are making, but no running around or anything.
> 
> I thought it might be a bug bite. Last night he slept upstairs with me...the night before when the other eye was swollen he was downstairs. He was sort of romping around last night a little in bed. I didn't think much of it, but maybe something was bothering him and biting him. Aww...my poor boy!



The first thing they asked me when I called the vet is if my dog's eye was swollen shut or if she was bothering it, which is more cause for concern.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I use lanolin and Vaseline mix on my dogs eyes. Just warm untill soft and spread around the dogs eye and it disinfects it and lubricates it. It's possible your dog has a dry eye ball. The gland releasing fluid can get blocked and affect the rest of the eye.


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

it doesn't seem to be bothering him at all. He is active, not scratching, not shaking his head....just that it is a little shut. It's open more now that it was this morning and if it follows suit like the eye yesterday it will be fine by the end of the day.


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

UPDATE: well...seems yeast is the issue. His eye was fine by 2pm that day and nothing happened the following day (and still hasn't) so I didn't take him to the vet for that problem. But, he started shaking his head a bit so I thought he might have an ear infection. Turns out he has yeast in both ears, but one ear has a super colony in there, lol. 

Since it seems that has affected his eyes (just a guess from the vet) and his ears (confirmed) I'm not sure if it is just a passing thing so I believe I will start him on raw food within the next few days. I fed him Royal Canin for the first month from the breeder, then switched to Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy food...which still has some grain in it. Instead of messing around with grain free kibble I think I am just going to make the plunge.


----------

